# **ENDED** Woodbarter Shirt



## Graybeard (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought this shirt a couple of years ago and have never worn it. It's extra large and it too big. I will donate it to the highest bidder. Money gets donated to this site by the buyer. I hope it's not a violation of the rules but I'll just cover the postage to the winning bid if that's acceptable to the moderators.

Let's say you have seven days. Auction closes at midnight April 7, 2016.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2016)

The shirt that just keeps on giving.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 31, 2016)

What a great gesture on your part, Dave.
Is it to long or to big around for you?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 31, 2016)

$15


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 31, 2016)

40.00

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 31, 2016)

Be glad I've gained a few pounds and need a 2x Colin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 31, 2016)

42


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hmmm....that looks familiar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm still trying to figure out if it would fit. I'm tall and thin.......and good looking in case that matters.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 1, 2016)

Allan, It's a large ex-large. If you're so good looking a flour sack would look good.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## justallan (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a flour sack, but it doesn't have a logo on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2016)

It is a great shirt. I wear mine all the time...
It will fit perfect if you have broad shoulders...or even better if you have a broad hanging on your shoulders. Chicks dig the WB Shirt....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2016)

Marc, that's the real reason I didn't wear it. I'm so darn good looking when I turn my personal magnetism up to ten I can't fight them girls off. I can't imagine what would happen if I had that shirt on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 2, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Marc, that's the real reason I didn't wear it. I'm so darn good looking when I turn my personal magnetism up to ten I can't fight them girls off. I can't imagine what would happen if I had that shirt on.



I have to wear mine all the time, If I take it off I have to turn a stick to keep the ladies away....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

Small guy in a large shirt is better than the opposite....

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok, quit screwing around, let's bid dad gum it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Ok, quit screwing around, let's bid dad gum it.



The screwing around is good for the bidding process. Believe me. Keeps it at the top - and members in a good mood are generous members. Telling them to bid will make them tape their wallets shut.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The screwing around is good for the bidding process. Believe me. Keeps it at the top - and members in a good mood are generous members. Telling them to bid will make them tape their wallets shut.


Bid bid bid bid bid. Just say'in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Ok, quit screwing around, let's bid dad gum it.





CWS said:


> Bid bid bid bid bid. Just say'in



$42.50....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't have a red one....


----------



## CWS (Apr 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't have a red one....


50 cents really!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

Whoops...did I do that? Sorry....


Na na....I'm high bidder now.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

I was going to bid up by 1¢.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I was going to bid up by 1¢.....



Well go ahead then. I'll loan you a copper if you ain't got it. 


Oops! Sorry Dave I wasn't thinking . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll do it on the next bid....


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2016)

43.07 and a piece of gum.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 3, 2016)

Colin, you wear it in that little cafe and you'll get free pie I bet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Colin, you wear it in that little cafe and you'll get free pie I bet.



I've actually been working there part time for the winter so I get free pie regularly  For the next 6 weeks they need me on Friday nights for fish fry to run one of the big fryers.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 3, 2016)

What a Friday night fish fry in Minn? When our daughter was a student at the U of M she couldn't wait to come home for a fish fry on Friday night. Of course that was over 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> What a Friday night fish fry in Minn? When our daughter was a student at the U of M she couldn't wait to come home for a fish fry on Friday night. Of course that was over 20 years ago.



You get away from the big cities they are still all over.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 7, 2016)

$45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2016)

CWS said:


> $45


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Graybeard (Apr 8, 2016)

We have a winner, both the song and Curt. The shirt will be going to Ohio!
Curt PM your name and address and I'll get it in the mail. Please make a $45 donation to the site.
Early on Kevin said, the shirt that keeps on giving. Well said. I believe the original donation was from Marc. Thank you Marc.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 8, 2016)

Donation sent
Thanks David

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks to both of you. Donation received.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 10, 2016)

Sent the shirt Friday. Thanks for bidding everyone.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 13, 2016)

Shirt arrived. Thanks David


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2016)

CWS said:


> Shirt arrived. Thanks David



Don't forget to show it off here...


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for bidding. Wear it with caution, it's a woman magnet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2016)

I have one just like it but mine must be defective, doesn't seem to work on the women. lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mine does....but chicks dig black shirts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 14, 2016)

A real chick magnet.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2018)

CWS said:


> $45



Funny, I just realized what shirt you're wearing in your avatar. Very cool....


----------



## CWS (Jun 17, 2018)

I wore the shirt yesterday to a woodturners picnic and the ladies could not stop hugging the shirt. Well worth the money. It just keeps giving as Kevin said.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 17, 2018)

Would love to find someone who could make smocks with the logo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Would love to find someone who could make smocks with the logo.


Find a smock you like and have it sent to Dane. He has the logo software set up.
@Dane Fuller 

I have a smock i need to put the logo on....


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Find a smock you like and have it sent to Dane. He has the logo software set up.
> @Dane Fuller
> 
> I have a smock i need to put the logo on....



Someone on here makes them, let me look around. .


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2018)

https://woodbarter.com/threads/shop-aprons-for-sale.9387/

Found it.


----------

